# TKB Trading Swatches



## stickles (Apr 19, 2009)

This is another online etailer like Coastal Scents. These are more like pigment ingredients than pigments themselves, but I plan to mix these up to make my own pressed shadows. For $1.5 a tablespoon, they're worth a go!

I started off with a few sampler sets:

*Cosmetic Pigment Sampler (mattes)*
w/flash





Titanium Dioxide White, Ultramarine Pink, Black Oxide, Ultramarine Blue, Ultramarine Violet, Manganese Violet, Red Oxide - blue shade
Red Oxide, Brown Oxide, Orange Oxide, Yellow Oxide, Chromium Green Oxide, Hydrated Chromium Oxide Green

w/o flash





swatches w/ flash





w/o flash:





Overall a bit on the chalky side, but I think I'll be able to use them with micas.

*Pop! Sampler (soap safe) micas*
w/o flash:




Raspberry Pop, Grape Pop, Blueberry Pop
Apple Green Pop, Lemon drop Pop, Tangerine Pop

swatches:
w/ flash:





w/o flash:





And a blurry pic just to show that these are fairly shimmery:





The next few sampler are all duochrome/iridescent micas, which don't show very well but I tried!

*Interference Sampler Micas*
basics:




Hilite Red, Hilite Orange, Hilite Copper, Hilite Gold
Hilite Blue, Hilite Violet, Hilite Green

extras:




Satin Orange Gold, Sparkle Violet, Starlight Gold
Starlight Blue, Sparkle Turquoise, Starlight Green

Swatches:





Closeups:




















Phew, last batch!

*Planetary Sampler micas*
There were supposed to be 7 shades but they gave me 2 of one color by mistake:




Travel to Mercury, Travel to Mars, Travel to Pluto
Travel to Venus, Travel to Jupite, Travel to Earth
(missing Travel to Neptune)

Swatches:





Hope you all enjoyed my swatches!


----------



## Kragey (Feb 19, 2010)

I swatched all of my TKB micas:

YouTube - TKB Swatches, part 1: POP! collection, blues, greens, and purples.
POP! collection, Indian Blue, Coral Reef Blue, Midnight Blue, Chameleon Fine, Green Apple, True Green, Cyprus Green, Ocean Green, Bishop's Violet, Soft Blue-Violet

YouTube - TKB Swatches, part 2: pinks, neutrals, and reds.
Apple Blossom, Cotton Candy, Oriental Beige, Swiss Chocolate, Soft Black, True Yellow, Umber, True Coral, Soft Red, Colorona Bordeaux, Hot Mama


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 22, 2010)

A few of the TKB Glitters.  These are pretty fine, comparable to MAC's Reflects.  None of these colors are anything like MACs.  Applied glitters using MAC Eyeliner Mixing Medium.  Boy did they stay put - I had to scrub to get 'em off!





Titanium Dioxide (Pure White) Pigment, Black Glitter, Lavender Glitter, Sugar Glitter, Holla Glitter





White Pigment, Black Glitter, Lavender Glitter





Sugar, Lavender, Black





Holla, Sugar





Holla

I just ordered a few more of their glitters.  Some of them look a little like MAC's, so I'll swatch some comparisons once they arrive!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 1, 2010)

More TKB Glitter Swatches and some comparisons.

L to R:  Purple Sparks, Green Sparks, Noble Sparks (these are technically pigments according to TKB, but they're really glittery/sparkly)









L to R:  Pinky Pink, Her Majesty, Copper Reflecks, Bronze Reflecks, Turquoise Tweak









Some of these are dead-on dupes for MAC glitters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pinky Pink (L) v. MAC Reflects Very Pink (R)
Noble Sparks (L) v. MAC Reflects Pearl (R)









Bronze Reflecks (L) v. MAC Reflects Bronze (R)  MAC's is a little more golden
Copper Reflecks (L) v. MAC Reflects Copper (R)  MAC's is a little redder
Her Majesty (L) v. MAC Reflects Duo Purple (R) Both are that blurple glitter with pink duochrome flash


----------



## Kragey (May 12, 2010)

Just showing off TKB Trading's Mineral Wetliner. Wet liner swatches on the left, dry swatches on the right.


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok here's all my swatches:






Top to bottom: Lucky green, Dublin Green and Limerick.






t - b: Crucible Red, Crucible Khaki, Crucible Gold and Forged Gold.






t - b: Amethyst, Black Amethyst, Grape Pop!, Patagonia Purple, Sagittaire, Smokey XXX






t - b: Blackstar Red, Blush Beige, Deep Russet, Sienna Fine






t - b: Red Basics, Sparkle Rose, Gemtone Ruby, Dusty Rose






t - b: Indian Blue, True Blue, Capricorn Sea






t - b: Blackstar Green, Blackstar Blue, Colorona Dark Blue, Blue Ice






t - b: After Twilight Green, Pearl Green, Soft Aqua, Apple Green Pop!

http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r...nick/tkb22.jpg
l - r: Travel to Mars, Travel to Pluto, Venus, Jupiter, Earth, Mercury and Neptune.


----------

